# FishHead Gear Discount for PPF Members



## FishHead (Nov 20, 2008)

FishHead Gear is offering the readers of Pensacola Fishing Forum a 20% discount on all fishing t-shirts, fishing caps and accessories. We have over 65 designs to choose from for both saltwater and freshwater anglers in both adult and youth sizes. Just visit FishHeadGear.com and use coupon code PFF208 when placing your order. [Click Here]

FishHead Gear also offers first rate custom screen printing and embroidery services and can bring your ideas to life. Shoot us an email at [email protected] to get your next screen printing or embroidery project started.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I remember when a certain forum member used to get these shirts for around 3 bucks and sell them to us members! He used to get them in Sylacauga I believe!


----------

